# Intel 3945 just won't work... hp dv6000

## ratpoison

Alrighty - i've tried everything, and finally decided to create an account and post this up.

I've read everything, tried 2 kernel versions, the latest and unstable, both give the same results.

This is running on an HP Pavilion dv6000, just being a nightmare.

this is what i get when I try to bring up the interface...

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
```

dmesg output ...

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

localhost ~ # 
```

lspci

```
localhost ~ # lspci | grep 3945

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

lsmod

```
localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         320916  0 

snd_pcm                59780  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              19976  1 snd_pcm

snd                    39348  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

iwl3945               148724  0 

soundcore               9184  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11016  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

I've emerged the iwl3945-ucode, firmware seems to load - but there's a message in dmesg saying something about iwlwifi firmware..? I've followed the wiki on this wireless device - but to no avail. Tried the 2.6.25 howto, and the unstable 2.6.26, both didn't work at all.

I started the laptop with the wireless device hardware switch turned on, but it still keeps complaining about the hw rf switch being off...

----------

## SiberianSniper

Possibly a silly question, but did you try it as eth1 instead of wlan0 ?  Mine always shows up as eth1...

----------

## ratpoison

 *SiberianSniper wrote:*   

> Possibly a silly question, but did you try it as eth1 instead of wlan0 ?  Mine always shows up as eth1...

 

No question is a silly question.

I did modify the udev rules to rename wlan0 to eth1, and still didn't work.

The little ligth on the front which indicates the wireless either being on or off by way of the hardware switch is a constant amber/orange colour.

I've completely removed acpi from the kernel, and added noacpi to the boot line in my grub.conf

Keep getting the rk kill switch error in dmesg.

I haven't given up. I'm gonna keep trying with this, see where it leads me.

----------

## SiberianSniper

Hmm, I never had to modify udev, it always was eth1 for me.

As for the light, mine is orange when off or not associated, and turns blue once it associates with a network.  So staying orange might not necessarily mean the OS doesn't see it....

I've never seen rk kill switch, so no experience there.

If you just type "iwconfig", does it show up?  And if not, if you do ifconfig eth1/wlan0 up, then does iwconfig show it?  And sometimes I have to run "/etc/init.d/ipw3945 restart" to get it to work.  Other than that, I don't have any good ideas as it's always worked for me (knock on wood)

----------

## ratpoison

Whats your kernel version and config look like in regards to all that jazz...

I'm using 2.6.25, modularized the driver, mac80211 and anything else it needs, altho I could be missing something, but I have everything I believe I need enabled.

What packages have you emerged to get this to work? From what I gather, all u need is the 3945-ucode... 

Fusterating - this is on a laptop that I'm trying to get working for a buddy - I talk enuf shit about Gentoo being the greatest thing delivered to man-kind, but I can't get passed his wireless adapter.

Meanwhile, on my laptop, everything is working top to bottom... HP dv1000... go figure.

----------

## ratpoison

 *SiberianSniper wrote:*   

> "/etc/init.d/ipw3945 restart" to get it to work.

 

ipw? Thought that driver was depreciated, making way for iwl3945?

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

have you enabled rfkill in kernel?

----------

## ratpoison

 *MorpheuS.Ibis wrote:*   

> have you enabled rfkill in kernel?

 

yessir. built in. didn't seem to do anything at all...

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

old miniPCI cards had a little hardware workaround for this (just sticking something the pin that controls rfkill, pin 8 if I remember well), but I am not sure about miniPCIe

and...have you tried without rfkill in kernel? do you want/need that feature?  :Smile: 

EDIT: looks like .26 has some support for rfkill directly for iwlwifi, what about that?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/IwlwifiLast edited by MorpheuS.Ibis on Mon Aug 18, 2008 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SiberianSniper

 *ratpoison wrote:*   

>  *SiberianSniper wrote:*   "/etc/init.d/ipw3945 restart" to get it to work. 
> 
> ipw? Thought that driver was depreciated, making way for iwl3945?

 

Hmm, it probably is... ipw always worked for me so I never really followed the development of iwl...

----------

## crh

 *ratpoison wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds
> ...

 

I had the same output when my wifi card was in wrong slot, so I think the problem is with hardware. You can check also new compat-wireless from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads

----------

## jcat

So, which guide did you follow?

Are you new to Gentoo?

Have you had this carding working at all before (if so, what OS?)?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## ratpoison

 *MorpheuS.Ibis wrote:*   

> and...have you tried without rfkill in kernel? do you want/need that feature? 
> 
> EDIT: looks like .26 has some support for rfkill directly for iwlwifi, what about that?
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi

 

I initially tried without rfkill in the kernel, and apparently I need something to fix this HW RF problem  :Razz: 

And the wiki you linked - is the wiki I tried both the 2.6.25 and 2.6.26 kernels to no avail.

----------

## ratpoison

 *jcat wrote:*   

> So, which guide did you follow?
> 
> Are you new to Gentoo?
> 
> Have you had this carding working at all before (if so, what OS?)?

 

I followed the wiki mentioned above - with both kernel versions.

No, not new to gentoo - infact I've been using gentoo for years. General wiki's usually solve my problems, but this one is becoming a huge pain, which is why i finally decided to create an account and post this up ... nothing online would work for me.

Worked with windows - thats for sure, before i made my friend blow that away and put on gentoo. This laptop is becoming a nightmare.

----------

## ratpoison

 *crh wrote:*   

>  *ratpoison wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds
> ...

 

wrong slot? This is a built-in wireless adapter in a laptop... unless there's another slot it could be in?

----------

## jcat

I have heard a roumer (but please don't take this as fact as I've never experienced it before) that if you disable some WiFi interfaces in Windows (using the proprietry dirvers) then try a and use it under Linux or other you can't enable the WiFi.  Maybe it tweaks some BIOS setting.

It would at least be worth checking the BIOS and making sure the WiFi is enabled in there.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first I can help you with your problem  :Razz: 

Can you post this, it will give us your current state :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the content of this file plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## ratpoison

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first I can help you with your problem 
> 
> Can you post this, it will give us your current state :
> 
> 

 

Will do - tomorrow morning. The laptop is not in my possession - I should have what you requested by noon EST.

----------

## ratpoison

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first I can help you with your problem 
> 
> Can you post this, it will give us your current state :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I believe I fixed the problem. My buddy nuked what I had, and I restarted from stage3, doing everythign by the book, however it still wouldn't work.

I followed the wiki again, but when i rebooted, there was no interface - it was complaining about wep - (error -12)

So - instead of modularizing all the encryption methods - i built them into the kernel.

Now when i do ifconfig wlan0 up, it comes up, and I can scan.

However - this is what I get when I try to use wpa_supplicant

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                        [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

localhost ~ # 
```

Verify my config - 

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   ssid="linksys_SES_31070"

   psk="<key>"

   priority=5

}
```

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/iwl3945 

options iwl3945 hwcrypto=0

localhost ~ # 
```

```
localhost ~ # dmesg

wlan0: deauthenticate(reason=3)

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:9e:32:7a

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:9e:32:7a

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:c1:91:55

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:c1:91:55

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:16:b6:c1:91:55 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:b6:c1:91:55

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:16:b6:c1:91:55, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:b6:c1:91:55 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

localhost ~ # 
```

And - after all that - it associates to the wpa ap, and gets an IP. which has the mac of 00:16:b6:c1:91:55

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:D2:AB:6E:DC  

          inet addr:192.168.1.169  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:321 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:85 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:83528 (81.5 Kb)  TX bytes:11192 (10.9 Kb)

localhost ~ # ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=4.04 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.69 ms
```

After all the headaches - I dunno if I should be complaining - but whats that "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" all about?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, it's a normal problem from wpa_supplicant  :Razz: 

Also, when you are online with your wifi card, can you post this plz :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## ratpoison

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, it's a normal problem from wpa_supplicant 
> 
> Also, when you are online with your wifi card, can you post this plz :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
localhost ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:16:b6:c1:91:55

ssid=linksys_SES_31070

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.165

localhost ~ # 
```

----------

## d2_racing

It's perfect  :Razz: 

----------

## ratpoison

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> It's perfect 

 

So that error I'm getting is benign?

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

http://tomoyo.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/lxr/ident?i=SIOCSIWAUTH

found by google, don't understand it

generally, is  is probably some WPA instruction that is not supported (and needed, as it works anyway) by iwlwifi driver

----------

